# CR2  files wont open in photoshop



## scooterthepup

I have seen this posted every where, I  went on Adobe's web site and have downloaded several patches and fixes but none work. My CS4 worked for my 7D but wont work for my 5D mark III. dose any one have a link ...with instructions on what to down load and HOW to install it . Thanks all


----------



## KenC

It's not exactly a matter of "patches and fixes" but rather just a new version of ACR.  If you haven't downloaded and installed one, try that.  Adobe updates ACR periodically to recognize the raw files from the newer cameras.  In a pinch, you could use the software that came with the 5D III, which should include the latest version of Canon DPP, which will convert the raw files.


----------



## imagesliveon

I had a similar problem where my Photo Professional (Canon) program would present my CR2 files from my 7D but not my 5Dmk2 which ran into CS6

I went on Canon's website and updated to the latest version of DPP. Problem fixed! Try this!

Good luck,
Regards


----------



## MLeeK

You can't update your ACR in CS4. You just need the Adobe DNG converter. 
Download the Adobe DNG file converter here Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 7.1
Run the install program once you get it downloaded.


----------



## scooterthepup

Hi thanks for advice , after talking to Canon Photoshop dose not even make a plugin yet for the mark III


----------



## KmH

And when they do it will *not* be backwards compatible with CS 4 or CS 5.

It's not really a ACR version issue either. Adobe has to 'reverse engineer' Canons proprietory CR2 Raw format for the 5D MKIII


----------

